# Chiết khấu ngay 7% khi thanh toán cước trả sau trên Ví điện tử MobiFone Pay



## anhtrang126598 (15 Tháng chín 2021)

THANH TOÁN MÊ SAY – NHẬN NGAY CHIẾT KHẤU 
 Cuối tháng, bạn đau đầu vì các loại hoá đơn tiền điện, tiền nước hay tiền điện thoại trả sau đã đến hạn mà dịch như này không thể ra cửa hàng thanh toán được. 
 Team trả sau MobiFone đã biết tin gì chưa? Cơ hội nhận chiết khấu 7% khi thanh toán cước trả sau online.
 Duy nhất trên ví điện tử MobiFonePay, ở nhà chống dịch, thanh toán an toàn với MobiFone Pay để hưởng ngay ưu đãi chiết khấu cực sâu từ MobiFone nhé.





 Chương trình áp dụng cho tất cả các thuê bao trả sau thanh toán cước trong thời gian từ 15/9 đến 31/12/2021.

 3 bước thanh toán cước cực đơn giản:
•    Bước : Đăng nhập MobiFonePay, tại màn hình chính chọn "Thanh toán cước trả sau"
•    Bước 2: Nhập số điện thoại, rồi chọn "Thanh toán"
•    Bước : Làm theo hướng dẫn xác nhận thông tin, nhập mật khẩu và OTP hoàn thành giao dịch
 Thanh toán cước trả sau chỉ với một chạm, ưu đãi về ngay. Trải nghiệm liền tay với MobiFonePay bạn nhé!
 Tải ứng dụng MobiFonePay tại: 
- Android: play.google.com/store/apps/details...
- IOS: apps.apple.com/vn/app/mobifone-pay/id1565937964?l=vi
Chi tiết liên hệ tổng đài 9090 hoặc inbox Fanpage MobiFone, để được hỗ trợ!


----------



## hoamaybay (7 Tháng mười 2021)

MobiFone Pay là Ví điện tử (VĐT) giúp các bạn thực hiện các giao dịch thanh toán trực tuyến một cách dễ dàng, nhanh chóng và an toàn như: Nhận và chuyển tiền, Nạp tiền điện thoại, Thanh toán các hóa đơn điện, nước, truyền hình, internet và các tính năng tiện ích khác.


----------



## hoalacai (7 Tháng mười 2021)

Các bạn Tải ứng dụng tại kho ứng dụng Google Play Store với thiết bị đầu cuối sử dụng hệ điều hành Android hoặc kho ứng dụng Apple Store với thiết bị đầu cuối sử dụng hệ điều hành iOS (phiên bản OS hỗ trợ từ iOS 10.0 và Android 5.0 để cập nhật bản mới nhất mobifone pay)


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (8 Tháng mười 2021)

Có bác nào biết ví Mobifone Pay là gì ko ạ em cũng xài Mobi trả sau mà toàn là đóng qua thẻ ngân hàng với ra cửa hàng mobi đóng cước ko hà


----------



## Chu Đệ (8 Tháng mười 2021)

Mobifone PAY là ví điện tử được phát triển bởi Tổng công ty viễn thông Mobifone cho phép quý khách hàng liên kết trực tiếp tài khoản ngân hàng của mình để thực hiện thanh toán Online nhé bác


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (8 Tháng mười 2021)

Thế chỉ có số mobi mới đăng ký được thôi hở bác nhà em ngoài Mobi còn xài luôn cả vina và viettel nữa bác


----------



## Chu Đệ (8 Tháng mười 2021)

Chỉ cần là thuê bao di dộng mạng Mobi hay mạng khác đang hoạt động 2 chiều đều đăng ký được hết nhé mà từ từ 15/9 đến 31/12/2021. Mobi có khuyến mãi chiết khấu 7% khi thanh toán cước trả sau trên ví điện tử Mobifone Pay đó bác


----------

